# Shrimp Slaw



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt">Shrimp Slaw<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt">2 pkg Angel Hair Cabbage ½ cup Hellmann?s<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt">1 med can crushed pineapple ½ cup <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Hidden</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Valley</st1laceType></st1lace><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt">1 pkg frozen salad shrimp 1 tsp caraway seeds<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt">Drain the pineapple and press out any juice you can or the slaw will be soggy. Pick and discard any large pieces of cabbage. Mix the Hellmann?s and Hidden Valley Ranch dressing together and add to the cabbage. Thaw the shrimp and rinse well. Combine, refrigerate, delicious. Salt and pepper to taste. I only add about ½ tsp coarse black pepper. The caraway seeds are optional but add a distinctive flavor.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 18.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds awesome! will be trying your recipe!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

why is this post in source mode? i would like to know the recipe.
jack


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Copy and paste into word or other text editor. Then delete the non sense parts! On your way to Shrimp Slaw!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

2 pkg Angel Hair Cabbage
½ cup Hellmann’s
1 med can crushed pineapple
½ cup Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing
1 pkg frozen salad shrimp
1 tsp caraway seeds

Drain the pineapple and press out any juice you can or the slaw will be soggy. Pick and discard any large pieces of cabbage. Mix the Hellmann’s and Hidden Valley Ranch dressing together and add to the cabbage. Thaw the shrimp and rinse well. Combine, refrigerate, delicious. Salt and pepper to taste. I only add about ½ tsp coarse black pepper. The caraway seeds are optional but add a distinctive flavor


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, mr. hounder,
i didn't want to dig up an 11 year old post but this source code got me cross. as you suggested, copy and paste would have worked but just the text is what i wanted and it probably took a long time to delete most of that code.
jack


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Your welcome Jack. 
I wanted to read it too!
This will soon on the menu with FRESH shrimp


----------

